# Help with moving to Egypt



## micki moo

Hi, I need help. I am moving to Hurgarda in May 2010, I'm trying to organise myself in advance. I have thousands of questions but todays one is Will my Sony Bravia TV work in Egypt. Sounds simple but having called Sony and them not being able to help?????? Not sure who will be able to?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,

You can buy Sony televisions here, but I don't want to say that it will work after all I am not a television engineer, why don't you google t.vs in Egypt and see if they sell that particular model?
Televisions are not expensive here so maybe buying one is your best bet.
Good luck with your move
Maiden x


----------



## micki moo

thanks, i think that may be the way forward, why is trying to find anything out about moving there so difficult????? Oh well press on.




MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can buy Sony televisions here, but I don't want to say that it will work after all I am not a television engineer, why don't you google t.vs in Egypt and see if they sell that particular model?
> Televisions are not expensive here so maybe buying one is your best bet.
> Good luck with your move
> Maiden x


----------



## MaidenScotland

It isn't really difficult to move here Micki sometimes I think we make life more difficult than it need be, as a foreigner officials will tend to fall over backwards to help you.

Chris


----------



## micki moo

Thanks Chris, I think I'm fretting un-necessarily. Also feel quite low as my husband is there and I am stuck here trying to get answers to all my questions. I have just found out from the school that my daughter was going to enrol in that we have to have residency permits, so guess I will spend most of tomorrow hanging on for the egyptian colsulate?? No matter what I seem to google I get useless responses. Deep joy.



MaidenScotland said:


> It isn't really difficult to move here Micki sometimes I think we make life more difficult than it need be, as a foreigner officials will tend to fall over backwards to help you.
> 
> Chris


----------



## speedwing

Hi Micki we are moving to Hurghada at the end of the month, we've just bought a 32" Sony Bravia in Hurghada and the price was on par with England


----------



## micki moo

Thanks for that, will sell my one here and buy there. thats seems to be what I will do with quite a bit of stuff, people seem to say don't bother with electricals so will take that one board



speedwing said:


> Hi Micki we are moving to Hurghada at the end of the month, we've just bought a 32" Sony Bravia in Hurghada and the price was on par with England


----------



## Lanason

*How much ??*



speedwing said:


> Hi Micki we are moving to Hurghada at the end of the month, we've just bought a 32" Sony Bravia in Hurghada and the price was on par with England


How much was your TV and where did you buy it from ??
Was is the best connection for expats in Egypt ? Is there Freeview (I guess no) - normal TV aerial TV or Satellite?
What is the best solution to getting Uk TV programs ??


----------



## speedwing

The TV cost £380.00 from the electrical shop near Metro. If you want English soaps then you can sign up for Showtime, the soaps are about 4-5 days behind here

QUOTE=aqua;202512]How much was your TV and where did you buy it from ??
Was is the best connection for expats in Egypt ? Is there Freeview (I guess no) - normal TV aerial TV or Satellite?
What is the best solution to getting Uk TV programs ??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lanason

I'm after a 42 - 47" when I move over after xmas - any idea how much that would be ??
Is showtime on SAT ??? if so how much ??


----------



## speedwing

Cant help with that one as we have a community sat



aqua said:


> I'm after a 42 - 47" when I move over after xmas - any idea how much that would be ??
> Is showtime on SAT ??? if so how much ??


----------



## elgouna

TV's and Showtime are very minor issues... Do not bring any electrical equipment with you it will cost you more then it's worth, unless you are bring in something like a Dyson vacume cleaner which is not available here. You can find almost everything in Hurghada or Cairo. 

As for your daughters residency visa, I doubt the Egyptian consulate will be able to help. Where does you husband work... if he can get a work permit then she can automatically get a non tourist visa from hurghada, which is sufficient. There are various ways around this issue as there are 100's of foreigners living in hurghada with no work permit and with children going to school. Your husband needs to ask around what it the best way for his situation also he should go to the school and they can advise him. 




micki moo said:


> Thanks Chris, I think I'm fretting un-necessarily. Also feel quite low as my husband is there and I am stuck here trying to get answers to all my questions. I have just found out from the school that my daughter was going to enrol in that we have to have residency permits, so guess I will spend most of tomorrow hanging on for the egyptian colsulate?? No matter what I seem to google I get useless responses. Deep joy.


----------



## MaidenScotland

One good thing about Egypt everything is "fixable" just come out and solve the problem from here.


----------



## Jack.Ishac

My advice for you Don't Bring (TV , Receivers , Microwaves , etc ) cause everything here In Egypt may Same prices or Cheap then your country 

by the way may you put your self to may pay duty and taxes ........


----------



## New Gal

Hello, just seen all this as not been on properly for a while.

I am moving to Hurghada 08/01/2010 and have really seen a change in my perspective since I first started planning in April.

All these questions that you have can only really get sorted once you are there, frustrating but real. Theres lots of British and Europeans over there and most are really helpful.

One thing to consider is how you will get things over, what is essential to take and when.

For example, my brother is coming over about 4 weeks after I go with 2 suitcases for me and I have friends already keen to come and see me so dribs and drabs can come with them.

Shipping stuff over or using DHL etc is more hassle than its worth as you will have to pay to receive your stuff and thats whatever they decide to charge you on the day.

On the plus side, Hurghada is quite developed its not like you can't get things.

Just try and relax, think of what essentials you REALLY need to take over initially and take the rest from there.

All the best to you, feel free to get in touch if you want a chat, any advice or even just to rant x


----------



## micki moo

you have just made my daughter very happy


----------



## Jack.Ishac

micki moo said:


> Hi, I need help. I am moving to Hurgarda in May 2010, I'm trying to organise myself in advance. I have thousands of questions but todays one is Will my Sony Bravia TV work in Egypt. Sounds simple but having called Sony and them not being able to help?????? Not sure who will be able to?



theres a Web-site shows some Products and Prices here in Egypt its Hyper Market I hope its Help 

..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..

I hope i can help ....


----------



## micki moo

thanks will have a look. Can I ask you another question, I keep reading different things about opening a bank account in egypt, any advice, it seems HSBC are the best but I didnt really want ties to the UK just want to leave the UK behind obviously if I have to use HSBC then I will but would much prefer to use an egyptian bank - or am I being silly?????



Jack.Ishac said:


> theres a Web-site shows some Products and Prices here in Egypt its Hyper Market I hope its Help
> 
> ..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..
> 
> I hope i can help ....


----------



## Jack.Ishac

micki moo said:


> thanks will have a look. Can I ask you another question, I keep reading different things about opening a bank account in egypt, any advice, it seems HSBC are the best but I didnt really want ties to the UK just want to leave the UK behind obviously if I have to use HSBC then I will but would much prefer to use an egyptian bank - or am I being silly?????



ya sure , any time listen i have friends here in Sharm al shaik i asked him for the best bank for foreign he said " CIB Bank " as hes Experience of Market Manager there ..... and sure any bank in Egypt you'll apply its Business 

if you need make sure Just PM i'll call them on Monday cause all Banks not working " Friday and Sut. "

about silly you're not and to know i'm here Just for help no more so ask as you like and don't worry i still guy


----------



## speedwing

Hi, you can open an account with any Egyptian bank, all you need is your passport, 2 utility bills with your Egyptian address and depending on the bank anything from 2000k to 5000k



micki moo said:


> thanks will have a look. Can I ask you another question, I keep reading different things about opening a bank account in egypt, any advice, it seems HSBC are the best but I didnt really want ties to the UK just want to leave the UK behind obviously if I have to use HSBC then I will but would much prefer to use an egyptian bank - or am I being silly?????


----------



## speedwing

sorry meant 2k - 5k





speedwing said:


> Hi, you can open an account with any Egyptian bank, all you need is your passport, 2 utility bills with your Egyptian address and depending on the bank anything from 2000k to 5000k


----------



## micki moo

this is the problem, you read so many different stories you end up not understanding any of it.


speedwing said:


> Hi, you can open an account with any Egyptian bank, all you need is your passport, 2 utility bills with your Egyptian address and depending on the bank anything from 2000k to 5000k


----------



## New Gal

Alternatively, you can open an account with HSBC or Barclays over in Hurghada as both have a presence there and these can be separate to any UK accounts so you wont be tied to the UK in that sense.


----------



## micki moo

Hi, thanks, i presume i could open them when i get there or do i need to do so before i come from the UK


New Gal said:


> Alternatively, you can open an account with HSBC or Barclays over in Hurghada as both have a presence there and these can be separate to any UK accounts so you wont be tied to the UK in that sense.


----------



## speedwing

Trouble is NG they charge very high rates



New Gal said:


> Alternatively, you can open an account with HSBC or Barclays over in Hurghada as both have a presence there and these can be separate to any UK accounts so you wont be tied to the UK in that sense.


----------



## micki moo

thats exactly what i heard the charges are extremley high. I think I might stick with an egyptian bank when I arrive there , or try the egyptian bank in london see if I can open it here put my money in here and just use it or transfer it there, it seems so easy but I bet you anything it wont be 


speedwing said:


> Trouble is NG they charge very high rates


----------



## Jack.Ishac

micki moo. : Listen if you got any problem just Send Me Privet Message me i think i can Help cause i have Friends everywhere but when you ( all ) need something Important ......


----------



## MaidenScotland

Micki, I would strongly advice you not to give anyone that contacts you through here information about your banking arrangements.
Your money is your business and there are plenty in this country who would like to get their hands on it.


----------



## New Gal

Speedwing and Micki Moo, you don't get charges if you open and account over there. Don't open one here and use there as then you will be charged but if you open an account over there you don't get charged.

Or so Barclays informed me???


----------



## micki moo

Hi, I decided quite a while ago that I would be turning up with suitcases only and the rest i would buy there. As you say people are coming over so they can bring the rest ha ha ha. Its not the stuff anymore its probably everything else, time scales which as I am enroling my daughter in a school there I have to try to stick to, there is an easy way of moving to egypt but as yet i have not found it. 

Are you buying a property there? 

Your quite right unless you are there or have great people like this forum to guide you its really hard and I am not the most patient of people so maybe a tiny bit harder for me. 

I am living on google but that is sooooooooo condradictory that I must stop, let life take its course and go with the flow, so easy to say just a damn sight harder to do.


New Gal said:


> Hello, just seen all this as not been on properly for a while.
> 
> I am moving to Hurghada 08/01/2010 and have really seen a change in my perspective since I first started planning in April.
> 
> All these questions that you have can only really get sorted once you are there, frustrating but real. Theres lots of British and Europeans over there and most are really helpful.
> 
> One thing to consider is how you will get things over, what is essential to take and when.
> 
> For example, my brother is coming over about 4 weeks after I go with 2 suitcases for me and I have friends already keen to come and see me so dribs and drabs can come with them.
> 
> Shipping stuff over or using DHL etc is more hassle than its worth as you will have to pay to receive your stuff and thats whatever they decide to charge you on the day.
> 
> On the plus side, Hurghada is quite developed its not like you can't get things.
> 
> Just try and relax, think of what essentials you REALLY need to take over initially and take the rest from there.
> 
> All the best to you, feel free to get in touch if you want a chat, any advice or even just to rant x


----------



## micki moo

Hi, I can assure you I would not give out any details I still havent worked it out myself yet!!!! But thanks for the advice.

I just read on of your old threads about moving to egypt I sat here crying with laughter. I lived in Turkey for about 5 years and it roughly the same sort of thing. Thanks for putting a smile on my face



MaidenScotland said:


> Micki, I would strongly advice you not to give anyone that contacts you through here information about your banking arrangements.
> Your money is your business and there are plenty in this country who would like to get their hands on it.


----------



## New Gal

I understand what you mean but a word of caution. Forums have a lot of people on them, only a tiny fraction of them are genuine or helpful. Be very, VERY careful. No I am not buying, just renting. Only 27, recent graduate etc etc...lol


----------



## speedwing

Hi Micki, forums are a great help for practical information from people in the same situation and who have already done it, but at the end of the day we will all have an indivdual experience of moving, my move is only 3 weeks away! watch this space!!!!!!


----------



## micki moo

I wish you all the luck with the move, i hope it goes smoothly. Keep in touch and let me know how it went. Are you shipping anything out or just taking what you can get in a case??


speedwing said:


> Hi Micki, forums are a great help for practical information from people in the same situation and who have already done it, but at the end of the day we will all have an indivdual experience of moving, my move is only 3 weeks away! watch this space!!!!!!


----------



## micki moo

Yeah I had noticed, 2 people that answered to me have now been banned - Oh dear. Can I ask have you applied for your residents permit yet? I need to get one for me and my daughter but not to sure if she has to be there or if I can do it for her in Cairo?



New Gal said:


> I understand what you mean but a word of caution. Forums have a lot of people on them, only a tiny fraction of them are genuine or helpful. Be very, VERY careful. No I am not buying, just renting. Only 27, recent graduate etc etc...lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

You can apply for residency once you are in Egypt.

The people who have been banned.... We try to keep people on this forum and more so people on the Egypt forum as safe as possible from being scammed. When we ban someone please remember we can see more than you can about the profiler/member
Stay safe
Maiden


----------



## micki moo

I know and am very grateful that people are looking out for others.

I know I can apply once I am there but need to come over before I move perm, didnt want to keep dragging my daughter back and forth so didnt know if she had to be with me when i get her visa, so many conflicting versions on the internet. Can u help?



MaidenScotland said:


> You can apply for residency once you are in Egypt.
> 
> The people who have been banned.... We try to keep people on this forum and more so people on the Egypt forum as safe as possible from being scammed. When we ban someone please remember we can see more than you can about the profiler/member
> Stay safe
> Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

I cant see why you would want residency until you have settled here permanently, personally I would wait until you are here for the duration.
I would imagine you would have to bring your daughter with you if you were applying for residency for her.
Egyptians love paperwork and everything you bring will have to be photocopied several times.
You can do your photocopying here.. it is very cheap as is visa photos.
When applying for anything here take every bit of information you have with you, doesn't matter if they don't need it, nothing worse than sitting all day to be told you need a certain paper.


----------



## micki moo

Yes have experience of egyptian paperwork, what a delight that day was. 

The school I want to enroll her in she has to have residency before she can sit the entry exam, I would ideally have liked to have the visa sorted before I move out there, I cant move out until I know she passed the entry exam, we would then have to look at a completly different area within Egypt as this is the only international school in Hurgarda. . Yes I know what you are thinking - god there must be an easier way, trust me there is not!!!!! I suppose I was trying to speed the process up - what was I thinking its egypt ha ha ha

In an ideal world, we move, stay in cairo get the visa, go down to Hurgarda sit the exam, pass, find a property to rent whilst we look to buy and everyone is happy - I just made it sound so simple. :clap2:



MaidenScotland said:


> I cant see why you would want residency until you have settled here permanently, personally I would wait until you are here for the duration.
> I would imagine you would have to bring your daughter with you if you were applying for residency for her.
> Egyptians love paperwork and everything you bring will have to be photocopied several times.
> You can do your photocopying here.. it is very cheap as is visa photos.
> When applying for anything here take every bit of information you have with you, doesn't matter if they don't need it, nothing worse than sitting all day to be told you need a certain paper.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just found this 

Resident permits can only be applied for in Cairo, Mogama'a El Tahrir, El Tahrir Square, Immigration Department, Ministry of Interior.

Not sure if they would have a department on the red sea coast.

If you have to come to Cairo you can stay quite cheaply in the small hotels dotted around downtown. The mogama'a is a nightmare chaos reigns, try and get there first thing in the morning, take every scrap of paper you have with you..take a pen... take small notes as they never have change... take cartons of juice.....take photos... the best place to have your photos taken are the small studios dotted around the various embassies as they take the correct size... there is one near the British Embassy and the American embassy and all within walking distance of the mogama'a Take something to read and finally take plenty of patience,
Best of luck with your move x


----------



## micki moo

Thank Maiden, you have been such a great help, no doubt have loads more questions as the time gets closer. Take care



MaidenScotland said:


> Just found this
> 
> Resident permits can only be applied for in Cairo, Mogama'a El Tahrir, El Tahrir Square, Immigration Department, Ministry of Interior.
> 
> Not sure if they would have a department on the red sea coast.
> 
> If you have to come to Cairo you can stay quite cheaply in the small hotels dotted around downtown. The mogama'a is a nightmare chaos reigns, try and get there first thing in the morning, take every scrap of paper you have with you..take a pen... take small notes as they never have change... take cartons of juice.....take photos... the best place to have your photos taken are the small studios dotted around the various embassies as they take the correct size... there is one near the British Embassy and the American embassy and all within walking distance of the mogama'a Take something to read and finally take plenty of patience,
> Best of luck with your move x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptian bureaucracy is never the same two days running.
I have been to several governmental departments for various reasons, and yet when I have told friends what I had to do, take, pay etc each and every one of them say "OH that's not what I had to do" so everything that is advised in here is given with the best intentions but it might not be correct when you go for your paper work


----------



## micki moo

Yes I agree, when I married there it was not the same as friends that I know had done the same. I think it depends on the mood they are in!!!! I will go in the same frame of mind I did before take it all and hope they need very little of it, have 10 copies of everything and loads of money, it seems to work.

In all honestly the departments I have dealt with previously were all so helpful, it was the British Consulates office that I found the most unhelpful, was very disappointing



MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian bureaucracy is never the same two days running.
> I have been to several governmental departments for various reasons, and yet when I have told friends what I had to do, take, pay etc each and every one of them say "OH that's not what I had to do" so everything that is advised in here is given with the best intentions but it might not be correct when you go for your paper work


----------



## MaidenScotland

When buying a property make sure the property has been registered, if it hasn't you will find you haven't bought anything regardless the paperwork you hold.


----------



## micki moo

Oh deep joy - I take it this is a easy process?



MaidenScotland said:


> When buying a property make sure the property has been registered, if it hasn't you will find you haven't bought anything regardless the paperwork you hold.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Any good lawyer should make sure that it is registered.
Make sure you go to an English speaking lawyer and ask for all paperwork to be officially translated into English and officially stamped. Do not accept anything else.
I would put in writing to my lawyer what I want to know and sign nothing until he gives you the written answers in English, do not accept anyone translating for you, pay and have it done officially.
The cost of having everything officially translated and stamped is money well spent.


----------



## micki moo

yeah I read that somewhere in the many bits of paper I have. It is the same for new developments as I thought the process for buying them was slightly easier?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes new developments also have to be checked to see if the builder has registered them.
Getting everything officially translated maybe seem like a unnecessary cost and delay but when you are sinking the most of your money into a property you want to be sure that you legally own it.... I would never take the chance spending another couple of thousand to ensure what you have is legal is worth it,


----------



## micki moo

No I do agree. No doubt when I am at the buying stage I will use the forum to help me yet again. Does the forum have services that other users have recommended Like lawyers property agents etc??



MaidenScotland said:


> Yes new developments also have to be checked to see if the builder has registered them.
> Getting everything officially translated maybe seem like a unnecessary cost and delay but when you are sinking the most of your money into a property you want to be sure that you legally own it.... I would never take the chance spending another couple of thousand to ensure what you have is legal is worth it,


----------



## MaidenScotland

We don't as such but anyone who has used what they consider a good service provider is free to instant message anyone with details.
If you look on the British Embassy site you will find lists of English speaking lawyers, if memory serves me right they even give the name and address of lawyers who have offices in in the UK,


----------



## speedwing

Hi Micki, to get a residents visa you need to own a property, the owner of the land needs to register it and then you can register your property and then you can apply for a residents visa otherwise the other way is if your are a company. Most people live out there on a yearly visa which I hear is becoming a bit harder to get in Ciaro, but if you do get one remember to get a multiple entry visa at the same time as if you leave Egypt during the year your yearly visa becomes invalid


----------



## micki moo

Oh my god please dont tell me that, you cannot register a child in a school until you have a residents visa, they will not accept a tourist visa. When I contacted the Brit Embassy they didnt tell me that, all they said was to get a mutiple entry visa that lasts for 90 days then I can apply for a Residents visa. If I wasn't going to buy a property but live in my husbands house (not that I want to) how would that work.



speedwing said:


> Hi Micki, to get a residents visa you need to own a property, the owner of the land needs to register it and then you can register your property and then you can apply for a residents visa otherwise the other way is if your are a company. Most people live out there on a yearly visa which I hear is becoming a bit harder to get in Ciaro, but if you do get one remember to get a multiple entry visa at the same time as if you leave Egypt during the year your yearly visa becomes invalid


----------



## Egy

*Help ...*



MaidenScotland said:


> Micki, I would strongly advice you not to give anyone that contacts you through here information about your banking arrangements.
> Your money is your business and there are plenty in this country who would like to get their hands on it.


 How to Contact Jack.ishac ?!?!

anyone Know hes Phone or E-mail or anything about him ?!?


----------



## jojo

Egy said:


> How to Contact Jack.ishac ?!?!
> 
> anyone Know hes Phone or E-mail or anything about him ?!?


He is no longer writes on the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Egy

jojo said:


> He is no longer writes on the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


Why ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

As a new member I am at a loss as to why you would be asking after Jack


----------



## Egy

MaidenScotland said:


> As a new member I am at a loss as to why you would be asking after Jack


I'm looking for Egyptian Help me in something in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is an expat forum and as such we tend to be all expats.
If you are here in Egypt then there will be someone a neighbour a work colleague, the shopkeeper who will be Egyptian and can help you.


----------



## Egy

this is something in Egyptian bank , she show he can Help


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egy said:


> this is something in Egyptian bank , she show he can Help



It looks like Arabic is your first language so you will have no problem going to the bank.
I will not allow any information of Jack to be posted in here.


----------



## Egy

MaidenScotland said:


> It looks like Arabic is your first language so you will have no problem going to the bank.
> I will not allow any information of Jack to be posted in here.


no, I'm American and why not to know about him 
as i see hes Helpful


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egy do not take me for a fool.

Jack/you was banned... end of story.


----------



## Egy

MaidenScotland said:


> Egy do not take me for a fool.
> 
> Jack/you was banned... end of story.


I'm not takes you any where I can Gives you my Cell Phone# in US to makes sure 

I'm not look back why hes all i wanna just a help from him he said he know friends in Egyptian Bank and he can Help thats all


----------



## Veronica

Egy said:


> no, I'm American and why not to know about him
> as i see hes Helpful


If you really think we are stupid enough to think that you are american with such a bad grasp of the english language you must think we are as stupid as you


----------



## Egy

Veronica said:


> If you really think we are stupid enough to think that you are american with such a bad grasp of the english language you must think we are as stupid as you


i'm talking the same English as my girl friend in Egypt thats all 
she ask me for money i just wanna makes sure she don't have money on her account in the bank ( to know if she lie or not ) anyone else can do it for me ?


----------



## jojo

Egy said:


> I'm not takes you any where I can Gives you my Cell Phone# in US to makes sure
> 
> I'm not look back why hes all i wanna just a help from him he said he know friends in Egyptian Bank and he can Help thats all



Sadly your command of the english language is not good enough for us to understand this post very well. 

But we do not allow personal phone numbers or e-mail addresses on the forum. If you have any queries about banks in Egypt then you must post the question in the correct fashion and await answers

Jo


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why would anyone approach a stranger and ask them to help with their banking?
Any American who is working here in Egypt has a high level of education and their written English is excellent
If anyone comes in here and puts contact details about Jack in here I will instantly ban them.


----------



## Egy

MaidenScotland said:


> Why would anyone approach a stranger and ask them to help with their banking?
> Any American who is working here in Egypt has a high level of education and their written English is excellent
> If anyone comes in here and puts contact details about Jack in here I will instantly ban them.


by the way if i'm Jack i'll ask you why you ban him but its dost matter to me all i care help to know this girl need money for real or using me thats all ...........

so you hate Egyptian or what tell me the true face of egyptians sure you know more then me ..


----------



## jojo

I'm closing this thread cos its going nowhere! If you have any questions, then please ask them in the correct fashion thank you

Jo xx


----------

